# Ban the Blazer Dancers!!!



## ucatchtrout (Feb 11, 2004)

Over at Blazers Edge the author of this blog put up a fanpost suggesting the Blazer Dancers should be disbanded because they are too sexist, and that she finds them too degrading. Here is a quote from her blog. This stirred up quite a hornets nest over there....over 220 comments so far. A surprisingly high number of guys agreed with her. One married guy even commented he felt guilty about being aroused by the dancers.

What do you guys think?



> The Blazer Dancers Must Go
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.wantonintentions.blogspot.com/


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I see no problem with anything the Blazers Dancers are wearing or doing.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Basel said:


> I see no problem with anything the Blazers Dancers are wearing or doing.


Of course not, you're a Kobe fan! 

Sorry, couldn't resist.

I think it's pretty pathetic someone is complaining about the Blazers dancers. I have few enough fantasies.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

mgb said:


> Of course not, you're a Kobe fan!
> 
> Sorry, couldn't resist.
> 
> I think it's pretty pathetic someone is complaining about the Blazers dancers. I have few enough fantasies.


:laugh:

I agree it's pathetic - your team is in the Playoffs, about to hit the road for a couple of HUGE games, and you want to bring up the cheerleaders? Stop complaining.


----------



## ucatchtrout (Feb 11, 2004)

btw....if you want a look at the new Dancer outfits Kellex over at BlazeofLove.com has some pics up.
http://www.blazeoflove.com/2009/04/...howComment=1240579200000#c2162188100932669312


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

please upload more pics up


----------



## ucatchtrout (Feb 11, 2004)

chairman5 said:


> please upload more pics up


if you insist.........


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

hmmm they are not really great looking, look like nice girls u meet every now and then


----------



## ucatchtrout (Feb 11, 2004)

chairman5 said:


> hmmm they are not really great looking, look like nice girls u meet every now and then


Interesting comment. You see the dance team members are NOT selected for looks. They are selected after a lot of competition by female dance instructors and former team members, and dancing ability is what qualifies them for the squad.


----------

